# An era comes to an end



## Blogwitch (Mar 8, 2010)

For all my life, I have had a passion about riding motorcycles. After a long layoff, a couple of years back I realised my dream of getting back on two wheels, so I purchased a 20 year old, flat 6, 1500cc touring bike in good condition, and spent a year reliving my youth. In the middle of last year, I decided to take the bike off the road and restore it to glamorous condition.

This is the bike as I bought it.







It looks even better now as I have already replaced and added loads of shiny bits, and there is a lot more yet to fit, all imported from the US, where the bike was made.

Then a couple of months after taking it off the road, serious things happened to both my wife and myself. I am basically housebound now, except for when friends like Stew calls round and takes me visiting other members, and the wife can get me to the docs and back. Even driving a few miles is now too much for me.

It all boils down to, that over this last weekend, it has been decided that my motorcycling days are well and truly over, and the bike has to go.

A great big sobbing sigh.


But all is not lost, a new form of open air transport is on the cards. Just so that I can get out of the house and take Bandit for a walk. He must be bursting for a pee by now, because it must be about 6 months since I last took him out.

Not quite as fast as the other one, but at least it will keep me mobile.






One of the biggest and baddest of the range.

Twin speed selection, 4mph for legal pavement work or a super fast 8mph for on the road, fully road legal with independant suspension all round and a 30+ mile range, and can climb up a 4" kerb, a real off roader. 

But that basket has got to go.

I am not after sympathy or anything like that, it is just that I want to say, grab what you can, when you can, you never know what is around the next corner, and your life can change dramatically in a very short space of time, but with a little bit of help and planning, life doesn't have to stop, you can still enjoy yourself.

All I will have to do is teach Bandit to ride on the running board until we get to where we want to go, burning rubber on the highway.


Blogs

For sale, my dream machine.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 8, 2010)

Good advice Blogs and though I am sorry the two wheel days are behind you, I can only admire your positive attitude and your enthusiasm for your new "wheels." No doubt it will be nice to get out again and Bandit will appreciate the relief too 

Best,
Bill


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 8, 2010)

Blogs,

Sounds like you are in a new chapter of your life.

Have you picked out a fairing and antennas for your new bike?

Just keep on keeping on.

What make and model of motor cycle do you have?

SAM


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Blogs, I have been a lifelong rider. It started with motor scooters and motor bikes when I was 14. After getting out of the military I bought my first real motorcycle, a Triumph Tiger Cub. Since then I've had quite a few. My wife and I still ride together and I ride off road with my son's but I know the day is coming that I'll have to put this love aside, I'm 65. You're absolutely correct, grab every bit of life you can while you are able. 
Best of luck in the future.
George


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 8, 2010)

Sam,

The bike is shown above, a Honda GL1500 Goldwing. I had even got it auto parking. Flip the bike into reverse gear, push down on the centre stand and it parked itself onto it's centre stand. When you want to leave, just climb on, start the engine and ride away, the stand auto retracts. A dream to ride, with aircon, full stereo, autocruise. The only thing missing was an ashtray, but that part was taken care of by the slipstream.
If you are on about the buggy that is coming, then this is it.

http://www.scootamart.com/mobility/...bility-scooters/cordoba-mobility-scooter.html

Bill,

Most times I have a very positive attitude, but sometimes real down in the dumps downers, but nothing like my wife has, she has been so positive over nearly the last year, it has saved her life in the last few months.

George,

The motorbike was bought so that both my wife and myself could relax in our coming golden years by touring our little Island, stopping when and where we wanted to. It looks like that will never happen now, but at least the dream was there for a little while.

Take every day as it comes, and if you open your eyes on a new day, you are onto a winner.

Thanks lads

Blogs


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 8, 2010)

Keep at it Blogs. It is far better to adapt than to give up.
My eyesight has been failing for years. First to go was the full scale aircraft, then the motorcycle. Next will be my roadster, probably this coming year as I may not pass the driving license vision test. I only drive a limited amount any more. 600 miles this last year. Mostly a 5 mile round trip to the grocery store twice a week. I have already made a tentative selection on an electric bicycle as I live in a area where the grades are too much for a regular bike at my age.  

In the shop, I have a big selection of vision aids so I can keep building toys. Range from simple loupes and magnifying hoods to home built video vision systems on some of the machine tools. Far better to adapt and quit. Takes me several times as long to build something as it used to, but it still gets done.

Best wishes on your future. You are not alone. Keep us posted with your experiences when you are able. We don't mind listening and your experiences will help others, just as your many excellent machining posts have.

Gail in NM


----------



## ariz (Mar 8, 2010)

Blogs in this moment I wish to know english a bit better so to have the possibility to explain myself
unfortunately I know only some dozen of words and it is very difficult for me to speak seriously and not in a technical way

but I think to understand your feeling, and because here many persons are not so young and after having climb the hill of life they are now going down on the other side, well we all can understand and share your feeling

and you are giving us an admirable example on how to mantain trust in the future and to be brave and determined to face up to it

thank you, and sorry if I didn't explain well what I meant


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Illigitigus Carborundun



No doubt misspelled and loosely translated, means "Don't let the bastards wear you down"
My hat is off to you Blogs for your courage in the face of adversity. A tribute to the human spirit that longs for the open road and is determined to return albeit in other ways. The Gold Wing is a fine ride although I much prefer the older and less refined HDs. I looked long and hard t both of these machines when I was a young man (actually I considered all of the bikes being produced at that time) and it came down to the Honda GW or the HD Superglide FXE. I debated and waffled back and forth for several weeks before deciding on the HD. I found that by being on it cruising down the highway I felt like I did not have a care in the world and as soon as I shut it off and dismounted, all of the BS that was going on in my life slowly began to filter back into my conscience. I sold it finally but I still have an itch once in a while for that feeling of freedom. That new scooter looks like a 'bad boy' but where are the cup holders? ;D Bandit will enjoy the rides as much as you will, keep the faith 'brother' and illigitigus carborundun

BC1
Jim


----------



## Stan (Mar 8, 2010)

We didn't get a choice in the hand we were dealt. We just have to play the game with what we have. For most of us, throwing in the cards is not an option. We will play it out to the last card.

Many of us have learned much from your posts over the years and we hope you continue to pass on your knowledge.


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi John

Keep the basket on it John and train Bandit to ride in it.

When are you going to trundle round for a visit, the first coffee free.

Enjoy your new wagon.

Stew


----------



## kvom (Mar 8, 2010)

John,

Please keep your chin up and keep posting.  I've learned more from you here than anything from school. We want to see the Halos finished.  ;D

Best wishes.


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 8, 2010)

John, forget the mobility scooter, you obviously didn't watch top gear last night, have a look at the Toyota "iReal" though you may have to do some mods to their brakes & accelerator 

http://www.topgear.com/uk/videos/the-future-is-ireal

Jason


----------



## John S (Mar 8, 2010)

Drop the goldwing lump into the skoot yeh haw................

John S.


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't give him ideas


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 8, 2010)

Stan  said:
			
		

> We didn't get a choice in the hand we were dealt. We just have to play the game with what we have. For most of us, throwing in the cards is not an option. We will play it out to the last card.
> 
> Many of us have learned much from your posts over the years and we hope you continue to pass on your knowledge.



Very true Stan and I share your sentiments...

I wanted to remember the younger days of my life when I had a motorcycle...So in 1996 I bought a 2nd hand Yamaha RD200 to rebuild as a project...I finished it and used it to ride to work on...least for a couple of years but then the arthritis started to affect me again and became so bad in my hands that I couldnt ride anymore...So it went up for sale and sold not long after...

Now I have to be content with driving around in the car or on worse days being driven by 'err indoors... (gawd forbid....)


Best of luck with the new chariot John


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been riding and fiddling with mo'sickles since I was about 8, so it is in my blood. When you have loved them for so much of your life, it is very difficult to turn your back on them. But at least I have my mates who always need something doing on their classics, and it is a great sight watching them going round the track, brought back to life, well after they had been declared dead.

I think a few of you are under the impression I am giving up making things and posting about them.

Nothing could be further from the truth, you're stuck with me.

I am only losing some use of my legs, not the rest of me. If I can get to my shop, then I will get work done.

Oil in my veins and a sash weight on a string for a heart.

I am just trying to find the right oil at the moment, and then I will be back in business. The stuff I tried worked great for a bit, then failed miserably after about a weeks use.


Bogs


----------



## tel (Mar 8, 2010)

Onya Boggy - keep on keepin' on mate - it's the only way!


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats the spirit John. You can only be put out to pasture if you em do it to you.


  By the way hows the family?

  Ron


----------



## spuddevans (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that the legs are giving you bother John, but you are very right to say that we all should make the most of what we have at the moment.



			
				Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> Not quite as fast as the other one, but at least it will keep me mobile.



That's very similar to the one we got for my better half, very nice and comfy too. The only thing is that if you intend to make any trips in the dark or even the dimness of evening, you better bring a candle with you as the headlights are pretty woeful. I ended up modding up some high powered LED lamps and mounting them on the front, much better.

The other mod worth making is a horn upgrade, the horn on ours is pathetic and embarrassing, but as it runs on 24V an air-horn from a lorry would do the trick, or maybe a "dixey" horn ;D ;D


Hope you and yours are doing as well as poss'


Tim


----------



## rake60 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice new wheels John!

I can imagine Bandit in that basket, warning people to
step aside, OR ELSE! 

Same rules as riding a motorcycle. 
Keep the shiny side up. 

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Mar 8, 2010)

From what I know of Bandit, It'll be John sitting in the basket while Bandit corners on two wheels. We already know who rules the shop around that spread....(grin)

Steve


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 8, 2010)

John---I am truly sorry to hear of your misfortune. Good health and a set of working limbs are something we tend to take for granted, untill the passing of time takes it from us.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 8, 2010)

Blogs,

Ariz said it very well and I know you will not be beaten and will make the very best of what you have. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 8, 2010)

Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> _you're stuck with me._
> 
> Bogs



That's what I wanted to hear!

Good luck with the new ride, John.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks gents, but really, sympathy isn't what I am after.

The post is really about my reluctant loss of my mo'sickle. It is a sad loss that I will most probably regret for many years. 

I was just looking on the bright side in that I will still be able to get out and about, not as far or as fast, but out of the house.

I don't want to discuss my problems in public, only to say that during the last five years, I have gone from being fit and healthy to someone who only has one fully functioning limb, my left arm, and in the last few weeks, that is showing signs of problems ahead.

So if I can get in the shop, and do what I do, then I am sure that anyone else who is starting to have problems can do the same thing, even if it is at a greatly reduced rate, as is happening to myself.

Just get in there and do the best you can, and enjoy what you can still do.

So please gents, if I go missing for any length of time, or start spouting off at someone or something, it is most probably being caused by either my medical problems or the remedies the specialists are trying me out on. So no need to ask what or why it is happening. Eventually I will return or pop up and start apologising.

I am not wanting sympathy, as I am quite happy as I am, especially as my spouse has been reprieved. But I might require a little understanding at times.

Blogs


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Blogs for the up lifting words and the positive attitude you and some of the others on this form. It has really helped me since losing my wife if I hadn't found this form and got interested in the builds and the up lifting words from you guys I don't know what I would have done. Again Thanks Cliff.


----------



## gmac (Mar 11, 2010)

Bogs;
Like you I'm a life time motorcyclist. I was fortunate to dodge a bad back issue and have managed to continue riding pain free - not so other activities though. Of late the street riding has become somewhat less enjoyable, making me think of going back to trials and dirt biking.

But if I look at it honestly the real pleasure has been in riding with my brothers and friends, even more so the time spent in a garage talking the usual chit chat - the new bikes, the old bikes, who's had the latest brain fart while riding, who's going to the next bike show, anyone got a spare whats-it, I need help next week tearing apart an engine..... People made life great, the bikes etc was icing on the cake.

You've been a great help to me, (but you don't know it), so I hope that when you can muster the energy you wander into this garage and join the gab session. As for "spouting off" and "apologies" and "requiring a little understanding" well, we all do that, but among friends bugger it - it's all water off a ducks back.....

Stay in touch, 

Cheers
Garry


----------



## kvom (Mar 11, 2010)

> But if I look at it honestly the real pleasure has been in riding with my brothers and friends, even more so the time spent in a garage talking the usual chit chat - the new bikes, the old bikes, who's had the latest brain fart while riding, who's going to the next bike show, anyone got a spare whats-it, I need help next week tearing apart an engine..... People made life great, the bikes etc was icing on the cake.


That's exactly how it is with the 4wd offroad crowd.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Blogs

When I was younger, I played football. I loved it but I wasn't quite good enough for the pros so I don't play football anymore. I no longer miss it.

At one point I took up golf and got so engrossed in it that when I got the opportunity, I bought a house that wa right on the golf course overlooking the 11th green. Due to recurring back problems,(see football above) I had to give it up. I no longer miss it.

I took up skiing and for a few years, I was on the slopes at every opportunity but due to knee injuries, I had to quit skiing. I no longer miss it.

Throughout most of my life, I had a prostate gland and used it every chance I got. Due to cancer and surgery, I no longer have a prostate gland. It hasn't been that long so I still miss it. I'll get over it. I've got other things to do. So do you.

I'm going to keep getting involved in new things whenever I can and look back on the old things with great memories.

Good luck to you and to all of our aging friends.

Jerry


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 15, 2010)

Jerry,

Unfortunately there is one statement in your post that is wrong.


> Good luck to you and to all of our aging friends.



It isn't age that gets you, but fate.

I have the unfortunate task of sometimes going with my wife to a cancer hospital. It makes me feel so sad when I see bald headed toddlers running around or young people being pushed about in wheelchairs about the place. It isn't just old people that can succumb to the problems of life.

You have to make the best of what you have, no matter what your age. With the certain fact, that there is always someone in a worse situation than yourself.

Anyway, on a lighter note. My new transport turned up on Friday. Batteries were put on charge and by Saturday, I was prepared for hitting the road.

A quick talking to, and Bandit was sitting between my feet on the running board. I held him by the collar for our first outing in over six months, and we were soon at the place of a thousands new smells (to him), a local field with a path across it. He was soon away, chasing birds and sniffing about until he was soon a white dot in the distance. By the time he had run around the field a few times his little stumpy legs were getting tired, and he came across and stood at the side of the scooter, wanting to climb on board. Ten minutes later we were home.

This was the first time I had had a sense of freedom for over eight months, and although we might look a little stupid, a man and his dog, out for a walk ride, and it doesn't give the same adrenalin rush as a bike, it is a very good substitute.

The open road beckons.

Bogs


----------



## jimmyocharlie (Mar 15, 2010)

i understand what you are saying Bogs.

cheers jimmyo


----------



## John S (Mar 15, 2010)

Still think it would go better with the Gold Thing lump in it.

John S.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 15, 2010)

You just might be right John, but I don't think the purchaser of the Gold Thing wouldn't be happy to pay me the price I will be asking if it only has a tiny leccy motor in it.

It would also mean I would have to pay road tax and have an MOT & insurance. At the moment, it is registered for road use, but it is issued with a free tax disc, with no MOT or insurance required.

Bogs


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ride on brother, ride on. It is motivating to hear of your new found freedom and it sounds s if Bandit is all game for the new adventures that await you both down the roads of life. ;D

BC1
Jim


----------



## crankshafter (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Bogs.
Good to see that you and bandit are on wheels again. ;D

"You have to make the best of what you have, no matter what your age. With the certain fact, that there is always someone in a worse situation than yourself." So true so true.

Hit the road Bogs. But come back :big: :big:

CS


----------



## Shadow (Mar 15, 2010)

Wind in your face is still wind in your face.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 29, 2010)

I got up yesterday, and it looks like my buggy has found himself a mate. 

No not Bandit! he is just a poser, and gets in all the shots







The little one has a dual use, when I take Bandit for a walk, Mal can come with us now, as she is having trouble walking a long way at this time, and the main thing is when Mal takes me to town, I can get around with her to the shops.

It will also allow me to get around the engineering shows as well, as I didn't like the idea of someone taking me and having to keep an eye on me all the time. Now I can just scoot off where I want to go, and just arrange to meet back up later.

I just hope they don't start breeding, I'm running out of battery chargers.


Bogs


----------



## Royal Viking (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Bogs,

I was reading through the thread, thinking about all of the comments. I am approaching 50 and have been thinking along the same things for some time. My eye caught your signature 





> If you don't try it, you will never know if you can do it.


. That attitude is what will keep anyone going. I keep thinking about my grandfather. He was in his early 90's when my aunt (with good intentions to keep him alive for who knows how much longer) began to watch what he was eating. Then she began to take the things away that he loved to do. She felt those things were dangerous for him. Somehow he managed to live to be 94. All he had left was the garden and when he was no longer allowed to do that he lost his ambition to live. I admire your outlook, that inspite of all that is going on you are still motivated. Thanks for sharing what you have as it has been an education for me. 

Be blessed, Roy


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 29, 2010)

Roy,

A couple of people have commented on that little phrase and it seems to have spurred them on a little. I suppose it is almost like saying you don't like roast beef, never having ever tasted it. I have always found that all those little jobs you tend to put off because you always thought they were hard to do, usually just turn out to be a piece of cake after you have finished it.

My father was just like your grandpa, he had one leg off due to diabetes in his early 70's. When they had to remove the other one five years later, and knew he would never be able to walk again (he managed OK with one artificial limb), he lay in his bed in a room off the main ward and just gave the nurses and specialists hell, and just told them he wanted no more treatment, just leave him alone. The family told the doctors to follow his wishes, and he died a week later, his last sibling died the next day, neither knew each others condition. My father was cremated in the morning, my aunt, buried in the afternoon. Not a very nice day was had by anyone, but at least we had followed his wishes to the letter. I hope my family will do the same for me when the time comes.

But on a more cheerful note, you just gotta do as much as you can, with what you've got, otherwise you will never get anything done and never ever reach your dream.

I've got so many dreams, I've got to live until I'm 150, otherwise someone will have hell of a job clearing up all the loose ends I leave behind.

Bogs


----------



## Noitoen (Apr 29, 2010)

Now you have to mount a CB radio in each one to keep in contact :big: :big: :big: oh a GPS so that you don't get lost :hDe:


----------



## mklotz (Apr 29, 2010)

Bandit looks a bit forlorn in that photo. Like, "where's the plush-lined basket that I'm going to ride in?"

My question is, "Where's the bling?" You're the blingmeister, John. That thing should at least have racing stripes, flames and a generous sprinkling of rhinestones. 

Nevertheless, good onya. Keep on keeping on. Keeping yourself mobile, involved and alert will add years of enjoyment to your life.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 29, 2010)

Marv,

It just so happens that....................








I found these amongst the bits I was going to fit onto my bike, so I suppose a few of them could be used instead of rhinestones, and the chrome flames can be used as is.

Will that do?


Bogs


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 29, 2010)

John, surly you need a whip antenna waving the Union Jack, (or maybe the Jolly Roger), along with a bobble head on the dash in the likeness of HRH.
Leather tassels on the handle bars?
; )

You two have some fun. Enjoy yourselves.

Dean


----------



## spuddevans (Apr 30, 2010)

Ooo, and spinners on the them alloy wheels, and a "Dixey" airhorn !!!

Tim


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 30, 2010)

Methinks this is getting a bit out of hand now lads, you will be wanting knives out of the hubcaps next, to clear a way thru ignorant pedestrians.

But to bring things back down to earth. 
I dreaded going out on it at first, because it showed instantly that I had some sort of disability. But now Bandit and myself are used to it, I have no qualms about making my way into town a couple of miles away, and driving thru shops. 
But one thing that really annoys me, are the people who serve you and people who don't acknowledge your presence. The first thing most salepersons do is look around for whoever is supposed to be looking after you, after a quick poke and telling them that I am the customer, they get the idea I am safe to be out by myself, and the other are people who stand talking in shop gangways or on a narow pavements, either in groups or on mobile phones, they resent it when you ask them politely to move out of the way.

Maybe I should fit those knives after all.

I spend at least two hours out on it most fine days, and now have found it does give me the sort of freedom I used to get with the bike, which is where this all started.

So for anyone who is in my position, don't be afraid to try it, don't struggle any more, regain your freedom. Bugger what you look like, get out and do it, and if you need a fantastic supplier in the UK, try this chappie. He could have sold me units costing double the price and I wouldn't have been any the wiser, but he got me exactly what I needed that fit the bill perfectly. Not many of those people about any more.

http://www.discountmobilityplus.co.uk/home.html

Bogs


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 30, 2010)

Bogs,

I like the chrome flames.

The whip antenna with a flag on it will make you very visible going down the road.

Perhaps you can mount concealed guns like James Bond has on his cars. How about a smoke generator and strobe lights.

You can really have some fun customizing your ride.

SAM


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 30, 2010)

Sam,

I can see you lot are trying your hardest to get me arrested.

I've got to be very careful at the moment, as a few people are up in arms in this country because some people are using the hi speed mode (8MPH) on pavements :, never a mention of all the people riding bicycles at very hi speed on the walkways, even in very crowded town centres.

I think they just want to keep us locked away and out of sight.


Bogs


----------



## Royal Viking (May 1, 2010)

> How about a smoke generator and strobe lights.


 That may cause a problem if he is caught travelling with the wind and cannot outrun the smoke. However with the strobe lights may be a neat affect.


----------

